# Kristall der Leere in Grossen Prismasplitter



## Xairon (4. April 2008)

DER Witz schlecht hin...das Rezept, lernt man mit 360 und Braucht eine Eterniumrute...spinn ich jetzt total oder kann man die Rute erst mit 375 lernen?


----------



## Seishuu-D (8. April 2008)

Ja die Rute kannst du erst mit 375 erlernen, und jaa das Rezept ist für 360 und nein ich weiß nicht warum und eigentlich ist es auch wayne =/


----------



## Mikroflame (8. April 2008)

warscheinlich damit man VZ nicht kostengünstiger hochskillen kann >.<^^


----------



## Dalmus (10. April 2008)

Mikroflame schrieb:


> warscheinlich damit man VZ nicht kostengünstiger hochskillen kann >.<^^


Dann hätten sie das Rezept ab 375 deklarieren sollen.
Ich hol mir den Ruf, kauf das Rezept... hm, fehlen noch 2 Skillpunkte. *grummel*
Ok, was hab ich an Mats? Ah, voids... mach ich mal 2 Sphären der Leere und gut is.
*balken, balken, pling* Wtf? 2 Tage CD?
Ok, wart ich also 2 Tage, mach noch eine Sphäre... wart, wart, *pling*
Nun lern ich also das Rezept und freu mich auf die ersten Splitter... aber nein, was ist das?
Eterniumrute? Ok, sollte das geringste Problem sein - also ab dafür und das Rezept kaufen...

Tja, und das Rezept hab ich nun. Den nötigen Skill für die Rute nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schneelilie (10. April 2008)

Da ist eben - wie so oft bei Blizzard - ein kleiner Denkfehler bei.
Sie glauben schlicht, wenn mal 70 ist, hat man eben schon 375 Verzauberungsskill und paar 100 Gold für die Rute samt Zutaten. Dabei ist Verzauberer in der Hinsicht eins der am blödesten zu levelnden Berufe. Noch nicht mal Juwelenschleifen ist so assig zu leveln... Sowas wie Schneider oder Lederverarbeitung ist da nicht mal erwähnenswert und sogar Schmied ist fast schon leichter...

Mein Fazit: 1 mal Verzauberer, nie wieder...


----------



## tonu (11. April 2008)

Kenn die Situartion. is mir genauso ergamgen. GM meinte sie werden das überprüfen :-(


----------



## Annebacken (12. April 2008)

Wo ist denn das Problem ? Ist doch in Ordnung das die Leute die sich die teure Rute zugelegt haben belohnt werden.
Und so Schwer ist das skillen nun auch nicht mehr.Die letzten 15 Punkte kann man doch günstig durch Ring verzauberungen machen.Ab 360 je skillpunkt 2 grosse Planar und 2 Grosse Prisma.


----------



## Dalmus (14. April 2008)

Annebacken schrieb:


> Wo ist denn das Problem ? Ist doch in Ordnung das die Leute die sich die teure Rute zugelegt haben belohnt werden.


Es geht nicht darum, daß man dafür eine Rute braucht, die teuer ist (die braucht man später ja eh), sondern darum, daß es unsinnig ist, daß das Rezept ab 360 erlernbar ist, man aber die Rute braucht, die man erst ab 375 herstellen kann.


----------

